# Longest HDMI run?



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

It's 35' to 40' from my Tivo to the TV. Can I run an HDMI cable that far? Do such long cables even exist?

It's logical to ask why I don't just put the Tivo near the TV. The reason is because I would then need to run a 40' A/V audio output cable back to the receiver.

So it's either a 40' HDMI or a 40' A/V.


----------



## j.v1 (May 10, 2021)

I have a a 50ft run from an av receiver on my 2nd floor to a tv on my first floor. Pay attention to the cable specs/quality if you're expecting 4k or hdr to go over it. The original cable installed worked great for 1080p but couldn't handle the upgrade to 4k. So i had to source something new.

Cable i used:








4K HDMI Cable 50feet,AviBrex [Upgraded] HDMI 2.0 Cable High Speed 18Gbps Nylon HDMI Cord Supports 4K 60Hz,3D,Blu-Ray,HDR,UHD 2160p,1080p,Ethernet,ARC-CL3,Compatible Fire TV,HDTV,Xbox PS4 PC (50ft, black) : Amazon.ca: Electronics


4K HDMI Cable 50feet,AviBrex [Upgraded] HDMI 2.0 Cable High Speed 18Gbps Nylon HDMI Cord Supports 4K 60Hz,3D,Blu-Ray,HDR,UHD 2160p,1080p,Ethernet,ARC-CL3,Compatible Fire TV,HDTV,Xbox PS4 PC (50ft, black) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca






Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

j.v1 said:


> I have a a 50ft run from an av receiver on my 2nd floor to a tv on my first floor. Pay attention to the cable specs/quality if you're expecting 4k or hdr to go over it. The original cable installed worked great for 1080p but couldn't handle the upgrade to 4k. So i had to source something new.
> 
> Cable i used:
> 
> ...


It's just regular HD. Thank you very much for the tip.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

50-feet is the recommended maximum length HDMI cables should run. After 50-feet, picture and sound quality decreases due to attenuation. At 35-40 feet you should be fine. I would just ensure you get good quality cables.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Drachenfire said:


> 50-feet is the recommended maximum length HDMI cables should run. After 50-feet, picture and sound quality decreases due to attenuation. At 35-40 feet you should be fine. I would just ensure you get good quality cables.


How would I ensure the cables are good quality? Are there certain brands I should avoid?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I would stick with reputable brands like Audio Quest, Belkin, Tripp Lite and Acoustic Research. There is a popular brand called Monoprice which has received great reviews but I have never tried them.

I have mainly used Acoustic Research and have had no issues with it.

What you really need to check is capability. When buying HDMI cables verify they can carry 4K which would be HDMI 2.0. These cables transmit 4K content at 60Hz and the newer iterations carry HDR and HDCP 2.2 support.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I have done some 75 Feet Runs in a few Installs. No problems.
However, recently I have run HDMI over Cat6 Ethernet, 55 feet+ in my own House.
Even with 4K Video, it works flawless. Might be something worth looking into for long runs.
The Kit: https://smile.amazon.com/J-Tech-Dig...lectronics&sprefix=HDMI+to+Cat,aps,205&sr=1-3


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Ronnie833 said:


> So it's either a 40' HDMI or a 40' A/V.


Or 20 ft of each.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

Most lengths for 18Gbps is fine, but longer runs always equal a loss to some degree whether you notice it or not. As we move forward into 40 and 48Gbps, length matters more. You would not be able to really go over 25' with an HDMI 2.1 cord today, and you'd want to use a Fiber Optic cable instead.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

squared80 said:


> Most lengths for 18Gbps is fine, but longer runs always equal a loss to some degree whether you notice it or not. As we move forward into 40 and 48Gbps, length matters more. You would not be able to really go over 15' with an HDMI 2.1 cord today, and you'd want to use a Fiber Optic cable instead.


Thanks for the tip. In my case, it really doesn't make a diff. My projector is only 720 anyway with LR only. And this is for a basement treadmill, not a SOA home theater. But it's good to know if I ever decide to upgrade.


----------



## jjmosc (Aug 25, 2021)

Ronnie833 said:


> It's 35' to 40' from my Tivo to the TV. Can I run an HDMI cable that far? Do such long cables even exist?
> 
> It's logical to ask why I don't just put the Tivo near the TV. The reason is because I would then need to run a 40' A/V audio output cable back to the receiver.
> 
> So it's either a 40' HDMI or a 40' A/V.


A 22 ga hdmi cable should be able to hold up at 100'. I used to deal with blue jeans cable. I don't know of they are still in business.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

Your best bet for anything over 20' feet is fiber optic, but specifically, for 2.1, check out Home - RuiPro. They are THE most reliable cables in this current market.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

squared80 said:


> Your best bet for anything over 20' feet is fiber optic, but specifically, for 2.1, check out Home - RuiPro. They are THE most reliable cables in this current market.


Yeah, like I'm paying $180 for a 32 feet HDMI Cable. Any Monoprice $50 Cable will do that. Remember, it's just Data going through these cables.
I remember back in the 90's, a lot of Folks would buy the "Monster-cables" because they were so much better, Wtf?
Paying 10x the price doesn't make the Cable any better.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

There must be a graph on the Web of 
error rate vs.
length vs 
data rate. 

Factoring in price is way more complex, 
it doesn't have to follow the laws of physics.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

Deja-vue said:


> Yeah, like I'm paying $180 for a 32 feet HDMI Cable. Any Monoprice $50 Cable will do that. Remember, it's just Data going through these cables.


You're wrong, so let me help you. I'm not not talking about marketing mumbo jumbo like Monster Cables and AudioQuest Cables. Data is data, but bandwidth is not bandwidth.

If you want any chance of moving data properly, or at all, with today's amount of data processing, then you should be getting cables rated for 48Gbps. You'll only find a handful of certified HDMI 2.1 cables that can currently do that properly, and a few more that can do 40Gbps. If you went out to the store and grabbed a regular HDMI cable, you'll find it's bandwidth is only 18Gbps (the older 'standard'). If you don't care about 4K or 8K video/projection and lossless audio, that's fine. But if you're building a home theater or media room and care about your sound and video actually _working_, then you should be getting at least 40Gbps HDMI cables right now. 

Additionally, if you are a gamer, anything less than 40Gbps is going to prevent you from running a 4K @ 120 Hz, which is a deal breaker for almost every hardcore gamer.

Spending hundreds or thousands or tens of thousands on equipment and then choosing to get a cable that doesn't have the bandwidth to support it is asinine. Data is data, but today's technologies are pushing a lot MORE data through those cables. Which means those cables need more bandwidth. Your comments are like comparing dial-up to broadband. Would you buy a modem and router for broadband, but then try to connect it with a phone line? No.

And none of this HDMI 2.1 talk matters when you have runs beyond 25 feet right now (although some companies are w_o_rking on 35-foot runs). Distance matters, and the longer the distance, the less chance of that HDMI cable even working. Which is where fiber optic or, more realistically, HYBRID fiber optic cables come into play.

If you want real fact-driven and experienced advice about this, and want to save yourself a lot of headaches, head over to www.AVSForum.com. Specifically, you can check this thread out (and there are more): HDMI cables which properly and reliably support 48 Gbps...


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

You tell me I'm wrong. Not appreciated. I have successfully run 4K over Cat6, 25-35 Feet. [ HDMI Splitter to different Rooms] Since it is Data, it either works or it doesn't.
I spent a lot of money on Cables in my House, incl. a 200 feet Fiber run from my House to my Garage, so I don't need education about Bandwidth.
I stream 4K from behind my Garage [Synology NAS] throughout my House over regular Cat6.
All my Devices in my Main Theater are connected via certified HDMI 2.2 Cables. None of them cost more than $50.








Amazon.com: 8K HDMI 2.1 Cable 10ft, Etseinri Certified 48Gbps Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable 10K 8K60Hz, 4K120Hz eARC DTS:X HDR10+ HDCP 2.2&2.3 3D D.olby Atmos Compatible with Mac Gaming PC Soundbar PS5 Xbox : Electronics


Amazon.com: 8K HDMI 2.1 Cable 10ft, Etseinri Certified 48Gbps Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable 10K 8K60Hz, 4K120Hz eARC DTS:X HDR10+ HDCP 2.2&2.3 3D D.olby Atmos Compatible with Mac Gaming PC Soundbar PS5 Xbox : Electronics



www.amazon.com




Btw, I have been a Member of the AVS Forum since 2003.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Easier to run Cat6 and use HDMI extenders. Distance won't be an issue....

If you don't want to buy the tools to custom make a cable, you can buy a 50 foot pre made on Amazon, and the extenders from just about anywhere (the monoprice will work, even if they are low grade).


----------

